# [GAME] Order & Chaos



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

This game recently was released on the market. If you play post here with your in game name and server. Things in game don't seem to be very social and maybe we can change that.

Character: Dimzim
Server: Tear Coast

*Order and Chaos*​





The only true real-time, full-3D MMORPG on Android: Join thousands of players.
Order and Chaos is the only true real-time, full-3D MMORPG on Android: Join thousands of players.
Finally a true real-time, full-3D MMORPG comes to the Android: Explore a vast heroic fantasy world and join thousands of players in this massively multiplayer online experience that pushes the boundaries of epic!
** FREE 3-MONTH SUBSCRIPTION GRANTED at your first log in! You can then renew your allegiance for only $0.99/month, $1.99 for 3 months or $2.99 for 6 months! **
** A Wi-Fi connection and a Gameloft LIVE! account are required to play the game. **

WHO YOU WILL BE? Use the advanced character creation system to customize your hero:
• 4 races available: Elves and Humans fight for Order, Orcs and Undead for Chaos. 
• Choose your gender, appearance, class and talents. With over 1,000 skills and 2,000 pieces of equipment to discover, your adventure will not be over soon.
• Create up to 4 different characters to play.
INTERACT WITH THE COMMUNITY
• Make friends or enemies, trade, duel, communicate and more: a wide range of interactions makes each player a living part of this universe.
• Join a party or guild to become stronger and coordinate with your teammates, or you can choose to adventure solo, interacting with other players peacefully or otherwise...
THE WORLD IS YOURS
• Travel through the most majestic settings - from dark forests to deserts, jungles, mountains and more - on foot or by magical means. 
• Talk and interact with hundreds of characters to find over 500 quests to perform.
Enter the legend now!
*** Available for:
HTC Desire HD (Ace)
HTC Inspire 4G
HTC Desire S
HTC Desire Z (G2, Vision)
HTC Evo Shift 4G
HTC Incredible 2
HTC Incredible S 
HTC MyTouch 4G
HTC Thunderbolt 4G 
LG P990 Optimus 2X (Star)
LG P999 (Star, G2x)
Motorola Droid X
Samsung Google Nexus S
Samsung Google Nexus S 4G
Samsung GT-i9000 (Galaxy S, i9000M, i9000B, i9000T)
Samsung GT-i9100 (Galaxy S II)
Samsung SC-02B (Galaxy S)
Samsung SCH-i400 (Continuum)
Samsung SCH-i500 (Fascinate, Galaxy S)
Samsung SGH-T959 (Vibrant)
Samsung SPH-D700 (Epic 4G)
Samsung GT-P1000 (Galaxy Tab)
Samsung SCH-i800 (Galaxy Tab)
Samsung SGH-T849 (Galaxy Tab)
Samsung SPH-P100 (Galaxy Tab)
Sony-Ericsson SO-01C (Xperia Arc) 
Sony-Ericsson XPERIA Arc
Sony-Ericsson Xperia Neo


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

what kinda game is it?


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

It's an MMORPG by Gameloft. Kind of a mobile WoW, but it plays really well for a game on your phone and has a lot to due. I just started about a week ago so still learning some things. I will add some more info to the original post.


----------



## slowz3r (Jul 9, 2011)

Shame it isnt available on the DX2.......*sigh*


----------



## iBeTRiiX (Jul 16, 2011)

Name = Frostitute
Server = Tear Coast


----------

